# Has anyone heard of this breeder?



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I looked up kodie's pediagree and found this bloodline in his genes... umm.. has anyone ever heard of this breeder? good or bad?


I found this web site so far... http://www.villamaltese.com/


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ummm.. interesting... take a look at this pick of kodie's mom, him and his sister... 








now take a look at one of the villa maltese on their site...









Do you think they resemble each other? I mean kodie's mom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I could be wrong but I think that is one of the top breeders. I think.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I could be wrong but I think that is one of the top breeders. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u serious? I thought Divine was...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=155711
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there is one top breeder. It is something that is always changing. But there are a bunch that are very good breeders. I'm thinking that Ville is one of them. No idea though if that is correct. I just have this vague memory of hearing/reading that.


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

I have done quite a lot of research on reputable top-quality Maltese breeders and Villa Maltese is up there with the best. Villa Marseca has a long line of Champions and adhere to the Maltese standard.

Lourdes


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

hey cosmo, and kodie could be like cousin, lol...cosmo has villa blood on both his mom and dads side!

- cosmo's dad's mom is "COBURN'S GRACE OF VILLA MALTA"
(sorry im no help)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Angel Maltese is top breeder and has been for several years. Divine and Marsesca are certainly up there too.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

There is a *difference* between Villa Malta Maltese and Villa Marsesca Maltese (www.villamaltese.com). 

Villa Malta Maltese was once owned by Margaret Rozik. If you read the Maltese history books, you will see the long history and impact this line has on our Maltese. Villa Malta Maltese is now carried on by Debbie Palmieri and Debbie Martin in PA. Villa Malta can also be seen in many other pedigrees. They are the basis of many Hollybelle Maltese (once owned by Jennifer Siliski). This is how I came to my knowledge of Villa Malta from my Cookie. This is also how many breeders now have Villa Malta in their bloodlines. Only a few breeders carry on Villa Malta originally from Margaret Rozik.

Villa Marsesca Maltese is owned by Nedra Harris in Oregon. She breeds a number of bloodlines with her champions being out of Marcris bloodlines. Freedom and Diva were bred by Susie Pham and Lulu by Susan Bates. All three were sired by Justice who was bred by Joyce Watkins (Marcris Maltese) and owned by Susie Pham. Villa Marsesca also has other bloodlines in her breeding program which includes Villa Malta.

The Maltese you have pictured is Diva (I was the one who actually cropped the photo out of the background for Nedra ... hehee). Diva was bred by Susie Pham and is largely from Marcris lines. In fact, Diva is a half sister of my Jellybean and Cupcake. She has NO villa malta bloodlines in her pedigree for at least the last 6-7 generations. In other words, I would not think Diva has any relation to Villa Malta Maltese.

I hope this helps and clears up any confusion.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They have beautiful dogs in their lines and as Charmaine said they have the Marcris line which has the darling faces; however, there are several of the anscestors from Hollybelles (Jennifer Siliski) They are probably from Siliski's GOOD breeding line but I don't know. I cringe every time I see that womans name. 

Here is an example:

Ch Hollybelles Picasso 
*ABSENT*
*Breed:* Maltese
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* TN 41612106
*Date of Birth:* August 15, 1996
*Breeder:* Jennifer Siliski & Molly Henyan
*Sire:* Ch Villa Malta's Valentino II
*Dam:* Chrisman's Tallulah
*Owner:* Jennifer Siliski


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> There is a *difference* between Villa Malta Maltese and Villa Marsesca Maltese (www.villamaltese.com).
> 
> Villa Malta Maltese was once owned by Margaret Rozik. If you read the Maltese history books, you will see the long history and impact this line has on our Maltese. Villa Malta Maltese is now carried on by Debbie Palmieri and Debbie Martin in PA. Villa Malta can also be seen in many other pedigrees. They are the basis of many Hollybelle Maltese (once owned by Jennifer Siliski). This is how I came to my knowledge of Villa Malta from my Cookie. This is also how many breeders now have Villa Malta in their bloodlines. Only a few breeders carry on Villa Malta originally from Margaret Rozik.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Your VERY knowledgable Charm!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> They have beautiful dogs in their lines and as Charmaine said they have the Marcris line which has the darling faces; however, there are several of the anscestors from Hollybelles (Jennifer Siliski) They are probably from Siliski's GOOD breeding line but I don't know. I cringe every time I see that womans name.[/B]


Just because a dog was bred by Jennifer Siliski doesn't make them any less. As much as we hate to admit, she has actually bred some very nice Maltese over the years. I guess I am a little defensive since Cookie was bred by Jennifer Siliski and I still love her very much. Cookie's mom is actually a Villa Malta girl - Villa Malta's Precious Tish.

Yes .. Nedra has Hollybelle in her background too but they have also produced nicely for her.


----------

